# crypt spathe



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

How many spathes can one crypt have in a month.
wilma


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I was hoping someone could respond to how many spathes one crypt could have as my one crypt is on its 4th spathe in a month. I am writing an article on my experience with this crypt. Should be finished as soon as the final stages of the spathe is completed. This is my first real attempt at working with crypts in the emersed state.
wilma


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Wilma , Congrats on the spathes. I guess it will depend a lot on the species too. I have had C. pontederiifolia put out 2 spathes (opened) in a span of 1 month. The C.usteriana 'red' that I have has been flowering for a while continuously but it takes about 2 week for the spathe to develop and mature on these. 
Since you have had multiple spathes have you tried pollinating them?
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

No have noot tried pollinating. One of the reasons is the first three spates melted and the fourth appears to be doing quite well and in my article explains some of the possible causes for this meltdown. Article will have pics. I will add the article to our web site for those who may want to read. I am not sure the name of the crypt and why this is written in the article. I would place a pic here of the leaf of the crypt, but not sure how to upload to the forum.
wilma


----------

